# [Wet Thumb Forum]-about the osram fluora



## TaxadaR (Jun 29, 2003)

Hello!
i'm new and i going to start whit this topic. i bougth the osram fluora for one of my aquariums, and my question is about if some on has used this kind of tube and how works in the aquarium and whit the plants ofcurse...thx...excuse my english but in not my natural lenguage ( i speack spanish)









z(-.-)z


----------



## TaxadaR (Jun 29, 2003)

Hello!
i'm new and i going to start whit this topic. i bougth the osram fluora for one of my aquariums, and my question is about if some on has used this kind of tube and how works in the aquarium and whit the plants ofcurse...thx...excuse my english but in not my natural lenguage ( i speack spanish)









z(-.-)z


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

TaxadaR,

Welcome to the list! 

I'm not familiar with the Osram floura. Most flourescent lights can be used to grow plants, but the power of the light needs to be matched to the size of the tank and the kind of plants you intend to grow. Can you tell us the wattage of the light, the size of your tank and the plants you're growing?

Roger Miller


----------



## TaxadaR (Jun 29, 2003)

hi, thx for aswer my question, ok, the size of the aquarium are: 100cmsx40cmsx50cms (tall) 200 lts (in gallons...i don't know) i have actualy 3 fluorecent lights: 2TLD Philips 840 18wts, 2 compacts of 15wts (827, i know this are not good for the aquarium, but i need light) and the fluora 77 18 wts....i have: echinodorus crodiforius, amazonicaa, tenellus, cryptocorynes W. brown and green, parva, miryophilium, marsilea crenata, heteranthera zosterifolia, riccia, aponogeton longiplumosis, sagitarias...thats all...

z(-.-)z


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

TaxadaR,

I don't think the Osram Fluora is usually sold in the US, so I had to look it up. It appears to be a "Gro-Lux" type lamp. The lamp should grow plants, but it should look a little dim to you.

If I understand your description then you have a total of 69 watts of light over a 200 liter tank. That is only about half of what I would usually recommend.

Some of your plants are not very light demanding. The crypts and the sagittaria will probably be OK with the light that you have. The Echinodorus cordifolius and amazonicus and the Marsilea need a little more light. The E. tenellus, Myriophyllum, Heteranthera and Aponogeton probably need twice as much light as you have. The riccia will grow in your light if you let the plants float, but that will cut down the light to the rest of your plants. If you want to tie the riccia down then you will need quite a bit more light.

You can get by without as much light if your tank gets sunlight, but that usually leads to other problems.

Roger Miller


----------

